# Makeup forever HD shade for estee lauder double wear Tawny ??



## Granniieee (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, i dont live near anywhere that sells makeupforever products . I really want to purchase makeupforever hd foundation .. Does anyone know the shade that is equivalent to Estee lauder Tawny ??   Thanks xx


----------



## iheartmkup (Sep 30, 2014)

It depends on your undertone.  Tawny is 3w1 and is a warm color so it could be mufe hd 123, 127, both have yellow undertones, hope it helps you.


----------

